# It's A Dog's Life



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

This is me Duke, mum never stops talking about me  still we get out and about so can't complain, I remember the days when she could catch me not anymore


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics you are a lovely dog


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

sskmick said:


> This is me Duke, mum never stops talking about me  still we get out and about so can't complain, I remember they days when she could catch me not anymore


He's fabulous! He looks so happy!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> He's fabulous! He looks so happy!


Thank you, In the past I have been told if you could say dogs can smile, he is smiling.

The most important thing to me and I am sure everyone who owns pets is that they really are happy. 

Sue


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Great dog you have there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

He's gorgeous Sue!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Gorgeous dog


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments.

Just a few more pictures of Duke in the garden.


----------



## k881 (Oct 21, 2008)

Duke is a beautiful dog 

How old is he?


----------



## esiteans (Oct 25, 2008)

Very nice doggie  I love the garden photos.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures, cracking dog,


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Duke's lovely he looks like hes lots of fun!!!


----------



## northeastborders (Nov 1, 2008)

I love the picture of him bombing up the hill, and you're right he is smiling x


----------

